# Oligoaesthenozoospermia??????



## Fletch (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Peter,

We would really appreciate your expert advice.

We decided to change clinics because we weren't being well enough informed. As part of this process we had to request a copy of our notes to send to the new clinic. One of the documents gives the cause of infertility as Oligoaesthenozoospermia. 

Although I tried to find out what it meant on the internet all I could find was a scarey and complicated article which talked about the high risk of having a deformed child. 

Do you think we should have some more tests before deciding whether or not to continue with IVF/ICSI treatment? 

The results of DP's sperm analysis were:

Vol 0.6ml
Count 22m
Motile 55%
Progression 1.5
Abnormals 45%
Agglutination +
Clumping +
Viscosity -
Cells mil/ml 4m
Motile 80%
Progression 2

Again these results weren't made known to us or explained to us at the time of our treatment so we can only assume they are poor as we needed ICSI. 

Out of 23 eggs we got 10 embryos. Only 2/6 survived the thaw for the 1st FER but neg outcome and remaining 4 didn't survive the thaw so FER abandoned.

Do we have a good chance of having a healthy baby?

Thanks for your help.

Fletch


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Fletch said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> We would really appreciate your expert advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fletch (Apr 7, 2003)

Peter,

Thanks so much for putting our minds at rest.

Fletch xx


----------

